# Help with Age/Value of Colnago Technos Art Decor Competition



## Velo-phile (Sep 6, 2008)

*Colnago - Competition*

is the 'Competition' part significant?


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I've the same frame, in blue where yours is yellow (god knows the colour classification no.!). And mine says Competition on it too, but I believe it has no relevance (i.e. a Tecnos is a Tecnos). I could be wrong. Value? You can't sell such a bike, too nice! Why no Precisa forks though?


----------



## damlandberg (Jun 27, 2012)

*Colnago Competition Tecnos - How old is it?*

Hello,

I have just bought a similar bike, in blue colours, and I am trying to find out how old it is. The seller didn't know. Can you help, perhaps?

Thanks in advance!

Rgds
Soren
View attachment 259814


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Tecnos is supposedly the lightest of the Colnago steel frames and think they have a weight limit. The word competition is on different models, my Master Olympic has competition on it too.

Get it off eBay ? I was bidding on a bike like that size 58! Tecnos are great bikes and would love to have one in my quiver. For me (and maybe most)Campy would make it more valuable.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

"Competition" to my knowledge doesn't have much meaning; this was airbrushed onto all of the AD paintjobs that were offered on the higher end models during this time frame. My Dream Cross AD01 (black/white) had "Competition" on the down tube in the exact same spot. I bought it in 2002.

Colour scheme indicates mid 90s to me; I'm going to hazard a guess at around 1994 or '95 simply owing to the combo of components, aftermarket forks and Art Decor colors on display here. I'd actually say more like '97 or '98 except for the quill stems, and IIRC the Technos and Master steel frames (and some aluminum styles like my 'cross bike) were offered in Art Decor colorways right up into the early 2000s.

Aftermarket forks were one of the biggest upgrades most semi serious riders / midlevel amateur racers did to their stock rigs in the early-mid 90s actually. After that some of the more avant garde went with the (then) new threadless stem technology.

I retrofit that exact same Look fork onto my '91 Giant Cadex carbon lugged frame; it replaced a seriously noodly stock Al fork that sucked ass.

Those Colnago Precisa forks rode beautifully (my Dream Cross had one) but were heavy as lead ingots compared to their aftermarket peers.


----------



## damlandberg (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. Very helpful info indeed. I bought it from a friend here in Denmark who owned it for around 10 years (as second owner), so it could very well be around 15 years old. But I must admit that I still like the colour scheme even if it's +10 years old ;-) and for a novice like me it runs very well. 

Thanks again. 
Soren


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

^ Good score! I would have went with a Tecnos over a Master xl if it came up first in my size.


----------

